# Ron-Ron to Dallas rumors



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Ron-Ron to Dallas?



> While Artest's future remains unknown, it was made clear this week that they could have a potential trade partner in Dallas. In a Dallas debut interview on the local ESPN affiliate (Galloway and Co. show), new Mavericks coach and former Indiana coach Rick Carlisle gave a Marv Albert-like "Yes!" when asked if he would coach the 28-year-old Artest again (for the whole interview, read here and here).
> 
> _"Of course," Carlisle said when asked if he would coach his former player again. "This guy is one of the real difference-makers that we have in this league. He's had one all-star year; that's when he played for me. I've had a chance to reconnect with Ronnie a couple times over the last couple of years. I love him and I love his family, so yeah. This guy was one of the most physical, intimidating players that I've ever seen at the small forward position, so he'd be a player that any team would want to have."_
> 
> The Mavs, of course, just so happen to have a talented 28-year-old small forward of their own who could fit quite nicely in a Kings uniform. Josh Howard, who has two years and approximately $20 million left on his deal with a team option for a third season, is coming off a horrendous season-ending series against New Orleans that also included his admission as a pot-smoker.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

In reference to yesterday's post about Rick Carlisle, there were two thoughts I decided to share after the fact. 



> First of all, it's becoming apparent that Carlisle really wants to coach Ron Artest. I say this because when the Kings were looking for a coach last summer, Carlisle (or his representative, not sure which) called to express his interest in the position. Carlisle was clearly eager even back then to coach a team that would have Artest on board for at least one more season. That's not to say the Kings thought it was a great idea, considering part of Artest's displeasure in Indiana and his trade demand were related to his then-coach.
> 
> Nonetheless, it's noteworthy that Carlisle appears to be taking this pro-Artest stance years later.
> 
> And as one reader wisely commented in the previous post, tampering could be an issue here and I'd bet money that he's already heard from the league office. It's not every day you hear coaches talk about another team's player like that. While Artest can be a free agent soon, he's still the property of the Kings.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Replacing Howard with Artest would answer any problems I could see them having. If it's on the table they've got to do it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I think both Dallas and Sacramento should both do this.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I would do it if we can make some other moves at the same time.


----------

